# Not your average bird dog....



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Ok guys and gals....what is it? I'm thinkin it's some kind of chow mix?

Freaky lookin thing no matter what it is! I wouldn't want my dog to run across that thing in the field 

http://www.bismarcktribune.com/articles ... 564948.txt


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

UGLY! I wander what the heck it is???


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

It took out a pincher and a rotwieller?? holy moly, that is one tough dog.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> It took out a pincher and a rotwieller?? holy moly, that is one tough dog.


A Wirehaired griff probably killed it :wink:


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

not only did it take out a rotty and a pincher but it said it was only about 50 lbs.....thats only half the size of a rotty......granted a pitbull can do this but this thing is a wild dog....imagine the underground arenas if they got a hold of this thing....one more dog to ban oke:


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

the wife and I were talkin and it kinda looks like a chow/wolf


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Bobm said:


> > It took out a pincher and a rotwieller?? holy moly, that is one tough dog.
> 
> 
> A Wirehaired griff probably killed it :wink:


  You're killing me Bob!


----------

